# High stakes gambling



## hunting777

...


----------



## Bax*

Too rich for my blood


----------



## Tabris

We used to play with some of my friends in the tent while we were resting from camping. Nothing else can be compared to some campfire and Texas hold Em. I can't say the same for all the people spending fortunes on online casinos with slots and poker. It's one of the biggest scams you will ever see. Honestly the only way to make a decent amount of money is betting on sports and I'm not saying it's easy as well. A lot of bookies offer awful odds to put you in disadvantage and that's why I'm using as they are the only ones I have found to give me an edge over the classic Bet365 or other big names.


----------



## pollo70

Count me in on a 30.06 Ante!


----------



## Animediniol

At the gambling table, there are no fathers and sons.


----------



## Rachelwjd

Oh my god, this photo reminds me of my childhood. I used to gamble with my friends and classmates when I was in high school. I don't think I ever attended a party where there was no gambling. I used to be really good at it too. Sometimes, when I get bored or I want to relive those moments I play casino on Betboo. It makes me have that same excitement and energy from my days. I would do anything to turn back in time and have so much fun as I had back then.


----------



## Bax*

Rachelwjd said:


> This photo remembers about my college times.


----------



## 3arabians

Joeill said:


> I love such gatherings, it's very nice to share my passion for gambling with friends. Sometimes there is a desire to just spin the slots, now I'm playing *** a very interesting game with a lot of favorable offers. If you are also passionate about playing at an online casino , try out this offer.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

